# Zebra Finches and Cockatiel at the MSPCA Boston shelter



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Zebra Finches (I managed to get one of the guys - they are fast!)









Cockatiel











For more information, please email at [email protected] or call 617-522-5055.
The hours are 12-5pm Tue thru Sat, and 1-7pm on Thur.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hopsii, the cockatiel is exactly like my Molly who died in August. I do hope they find homes for these lovely birds.

Maggie


----------

